# Emergency brooder and incubator



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Every once in awhile things can go wrong, even with pairs that have had reliable clutches in the past. They get off the chicks and they get chilled, or worse yet, abandom the nestbox leaving fertile eggs at risk of chilling. Or you have a sick tiel or chick that needs a warm heated hospital encloseure.

I just found something that makes a great instant emergency incubator or brooder. Do an online Google search for *Cobra Heat Mats (T-Rex products)*. The mats can also be found in the reptile section of Petsmart. 

Use a cardboard box about 8-10" tall, (it is more insular) and place the heat mat across the top of the box. Place a couple inches of bedding in the bottom of the box. The MAX heat is 100 degrees, but it is an even radiant heat. The mat warms up quickly and warms up the bedding and whole environment below it. You can use a paper bag or a towel to cover over the top of the pad and partially cover the remaining opening of the box. I am using it for under week old babies and the heat given off is perfect for them. AND, I placed some eggs in the box and the heat was enough to start development, and after 4-5 days the eggs are developing normally. 

I like this mat because like some heating pads it does not cut off after 2 hours, and their is no risk of overheating the birds. The heat generated is evenly distributed, thus lowering the risks of hot spots.

Just a small quote from the mfg.<<<<T-Rex Cobra Heat Mats are made from incredibly reliable and accurate copper elements. They produce ultra-long wavelength infrared heat. This wavelength is invisible to the human eye and tends to heat furnishings in the cage rather than the air. This action of heating is very similar to the sun and it has the ability to heat anything that it strikes, but the air temperature remains low


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting post  I have a heating pad that cuts off after one hour. So it is good to know there is something out there that won't shut off. I bet a mat like this would be good for sick tiels aswell.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it would be great to use for sick tiels. The heat is even, without making the air hot. It's like a radient and uniform heat similiar to the feel of sun on our skin.

I have some tiel chicks that were newly hatched, and were left here when I sold most of my tiels recently. I kept them in my incubator, but now they are too tall. I took a plastic tub, and put some bedding in the bottom, and placed the mat over 2/3 of the top opening of the container. 

Within a minute when plugged in the bedding and container was nice and warm. I have a folded paper bag lying on top of the mat (sorry no pixs yet) and partially covering the opening at top. The babies are comfortable, no panting, and digesting well. Since the mats radiate heat so fast this would be ideal if a chick was found chilled.

Out of curiousity I did try it with some eggs that a hen layed in the flight. The heat was just the right amount to start the development, and they are doing fine.

The mats would b be a great thing to add to our list of things that could be in an emergency kit.

I plan on getting several of different sizes. I also breed mousebirds and have pulled them as young as 4 days old, and the mats will work out greats for brooders for the little ones. I had some chilled yesterday mousebird eggs and put them in the container and the radient heat warmed them up quickly.


----------



## klaviary (Apr 7, 2010)

Good idea Susanne! I've been reading your posts now and still am amazed at your wealth of knowledge. I've gotten some rares in the past few years. I might even get my camera out and start taking pics.

Leslie


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi Leslie  Thanks! I think you know me from other lists. 

I am now just down to 18 tiels, 1/2 of them are the oddly marked split to pearls. I plan on just working with them to see where it goes. I learned something though....which explains some mysteries I have had. The males show the odd feathers once feathered. And the females do not, some will (if from a father that had it) molt a couple feathers in at 1-2 years of age. I could kick myself because I never kept the females from the clutch, except 1.

I am now mostly into keeping and breeding mousebirds. So I am in the learning stage.


----------

